# Security question



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

I just tried to "subscribe" to the general discussion thread. I put my username and password in. Then a pop up appeared in a windows type box, asking for my name and password. It was labelled Mrdo.vosn.net and under that it said 
REALM: WHM 4.7.0 on mrdo.
I refused to put any information in the boxes, just hit cancel. Then a message appeared "Access denied."
Is this legitimate?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Were you logged in at the time you tried to subscribe to the General Forum Ken?
Something sounds screwy.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

John, I just tried it again, knowing for sure that I was logged in.
It did the same thing. I wish I could copy and paste the window but it won't let me. It looked like this:

Enter Network Password
Please type your user name and password
Site Mrdo.vosn.net
Realm VHM 4.7.0 on mrdo
User name _____________
Password _______________


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Strange... I have no idea what that is. Ken could you take a screen shot and attach it in a post? Are you on a LAN/WAN?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Kenster,

You are accessing us from an AOL proxy and probably from behind a firewall on a LAN. Please give us details on how you are hooked up to the internet. (from work? Home? cable? DSL? dialup?) That might help us find the reason why you are having trouble.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

I access through AOL 56k modem dial up. I am running ZoneAlarm firewall, Trojan Remover, Ad Aware, Spy Blocker and Norton Anti Virus. When I return to work I'll try it on that computer which is ethernet through our school district's server using Novell Network.


----------

